# Would this be a good start for a saltwater tank?



## Drift Woody (Aug 21, 2013)

So I found someone who wants to sell me this setup for $80. The light doesn't seem adequate for corals, I think, but I could swap it over to my freshwater tank which needs a light. 

What do you think of this setup for someone who wants to get a reef tank going? :


Fully stocked 30 gallon saltwater aquarium, like 15-20lbs of live rock,false percula clownfish, clarkie clownfish, green chromis, like 15 lbs of sand, a couple decorative plants, digital thermometer, heater, led aquarium light with moonlights, small in tank protein skimmer, penquin bio-wheel filter, hydrometer, spectrum fish food, ammonia test fluids, green dried seaweed strips, air pump with dual outlets for skimmer.

The light: Aquarium Lighting & LED Lights: Marineland Single Bright LED Lighting System

Protein skimmer: Amazon.com: Lee's Protein Skimmer Counter Current, Medium: Pet Supplies


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The lights and the skimmer are junk!BUT if that is a vortech powerhead (stuck through the glass) than you'd be making money still!They go for like $300 to start!
Marineland lights will not cut it for a reef tank(maybe not even fish only) and the skimmer is less than what you should have(try to re sell both) .The tank,rock and possible vortech (if it is a vortech) make it an appealing buy still.


----------



## Drift Woody (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Bandit, you're always the most helpful guy out here! 


Unfortunately, that powerhead does not come with the sale. He sold it a long time ago, which is why he dropped the price to $80.


I guess you're saying maybe it's not worth it for the tank, rocks, and the fish? There are a couple other pieces of equipment and food thrown in.

I am looking for a very affordable start into setting up a reeftank and was thinking this might get me going cheap. I could always replace the light and skimmer down the line.

But I'm not sure if it will be worth my $80 or if I should just start from scratch?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is still probly worth $80 for established tank and rock(rock is $8 a lb where I am and that seems cheap compared to other areas).But the light and skimmer will not perform up to the standard you will eventually desire.
Being a flatback hex tank and judging by pics I'll say it is 38 gallons at least as most people have no clue as to even the actual gallons their tank holds.


----------



## Drift Woody (Aug 21, 2013)

Alright, I'm gonna go pick it up this afternoon.

He said we can put his saltwater in two 5 gallon buckets and leave some in the tank for transport.

Do you think I'll need to buy some salt and water conditioner? I imagine I will have to add some of my own water.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No need for conditioner unless you will be using tap water,then a good dechlorinator(prime) should be used.If you are serious about corals or inverts you should really look
into RO/DI water or distilled.You should have salt on hand for waterchanges along with a master salt test kit to check levels and know hen to change.
You really don't need to bring water with you(from existing set up if you can make up enough (ahead of time ) to use.Most all beneficial bacteria will be in filters and rock.


----------



## Drift Woody (Aug 21, 2013)

Can I purchase the RO/DI water at a local store like Petco? I guess I'm just going to have to make a few trips for water.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Distilled is available at most walmarts for like $.89 a gallon.In the long run I would check out BRS(bulk reef supply) for a ro/di unit.Some fish stores sell ro water but you have no way of knowing their upkeep on filters or the TDS(totall disolved solids) that are in the water without a TDS meter.Only the DI(de ionising) removes TDS as ro untis without di only remove chlorine and sediments.
And although this all seems like alot ,I forgot the most important thing;ENJOY,AND WELCOME TO SALTWATER!
Makesure you check back in with any issues before it gets out of control as there really is a solution to almost every problem,and we probly got them!
Seriously enjoy as stress will do you you no better than any fish!


----------



## Drift Woody (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok, so I took a look Bandit and his gear was very dirty so I decided not to get it. Instead, I got a new 40b at petco for my reef tank and a 20L tank that I am gonna transfer my freshwater fish too.

Now, I guess I just need to order a 50gal of salt mix, and some dry rock.


----------

